# 2012 Rogue SL - Rim size questions



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Howdy folks!

First post here. I just bought a 2012 Rogue SL AWD 2 days ago. Pearl white with the black leather interior. I have a couple of questions regarding wheel size:
1. Car currently has 18" rims. For winter tires, can I size down to 16" tires - 215/70/16?
2. Can I use 16" steel rims from a 2009 Altima?
3. I cannot find any information related to heated outside mirrors - do the SL with premium package vehicles have heated mirrors? There is no heated mirror symbol on both the mirrors.

Would appreciate your help and looking forward to being an active member here. Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup
Nissan Rogue 2012 - Wheel & Tire Sizes, PCD, Offset and Rims specs - Wheel-Size.com

You could probably also use 215 65 16s, which I believe is a more common size. I think the Rogue would be better with less sidewall, and it does not require Light truck tires. Passenger tires are fine. Don<t get anything with a lower speed rating than an H or T if you want the handling to stay good.

Here is a comparison, including what it will do to odometer speed
225-55R18 vs 215-70R16 vs 215-65R16 - Tire and Wheel Plus Sizing | Tire Size Calculator



Don't know about the heated mirrors but on my x trail they come one when you turn on the rear window defrost. Its probably in your owners manual.


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you very much I used the wheel-size website and it looks like the only difference is the offset of +40mm on the 16" Rogue vs. +45mm on the Altima.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Which should be acceptable, seeing they are both 7" wide rims. Seems the rule is to stay within 5mm for the same width rims.

An installer?s guide to wheel offset - Retail - Modern Tire Dealer


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Perfect. Puts my mind at ease. I will be buying the rims from a JY and mounting General Altimax Arctic tires on them.
Btw, I wish X-trails were sold in the US. I had a 2008 when I lived in EU for a few years....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. I would be curious to hear your comparison between gen 2 x trail and first gen Rogue.


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

I dont really have a baseline on powertrain since I had the diesel. The cold start up noise wasnt a lot higher than in the gen.1 Rogue "petrol" that I have.
The gating in the 6 spd manual was quite good vs. the CVT only option we can buy here in the US. 

The X-Trail definitely had better cargo usable than the Rogue. Interior on the Rogue is nicer but then again I have the top of the line trim. I think X-Trail seats were better padded as the ones in the Rogue are surprisingly flat/contourless up front. Handling wise I think on-road the Rogue is more refine but off-road the X-Trail was miles ahead. Wind noise and road noise are much lower in the Rogue. Rogue does not have the ability to select between FWD, auto AWD and locked AWD - there's just a push button for AWD lock (Which was quite fine when I went mucking about with it the day I bought the car on some dirt trails). Outward visibility is hands down better in the X-Trail.

Overall, I would have preferred the X-Trail as it was more practical (read: meets my requirements better) but no regrets owning the gen.1 Rogue so far.


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Got the rims from a 2010 Altima. Tires will be here in 2 weeks. I intend to buy TPMS online - do I need to buy TPMS with part number that matches a 2010 Altima or do I buy them for a 2012 Rogue? First time buying TPMS....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
Thanks for the comparison. We never got the second gen X in Canada, just the T30 from 04 to 07, and then came the 08 Rogue. Your description pretty much echos my feelings about ours which has been a great vehicle. Hope to keep it a few more years yet.

Just checked at RockAuto and the sensors seem to work for both applications. Basically the same for both vehicles.

2012 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) Sensor | RockAuto

these are on clearance and would be a direct replacement

More Information for SCHRADER AUTOMOTIVE 28204


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

I ended up buying 4 40700JA00C TPMS on ebay (Schrader brand) for $36.00
Waiting on day time temps to fall below 45F consistently before switching to winter set up....


----------

